# John Mayall



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there has a copy of the following cd, John Mayall featuring Eric Clapton "Primal Seed" or the bootlegged version called Bluesbreaking? I am really interested in getting the actual cd or a copy of it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

BadCo73 said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there has a copy of the following cd, John Mayall featuring Eric Clapton "Primal Seed" or the bootlegged version called Bluesbreaking? I am really interested in getting the actual cd or a copy of it.


Just googled it and found the track list. This would interesting. I see Jack Bruce plays bass on half the cuts (pre Cream).


----------

